# can aluminum gutter downspouts be bent manually without machine?



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

This is what a downspout bender does. It looks like it crimps 3 sides, and then bends.

I like this seamless look, and I'm wondering if you have any tricks to do this by hand tools


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

By hand, I think that would take more effort than it is worth.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I doubt it.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Doubt it can be done very well, and they are dirt cheap at big box so wouldn't spend time on doing it by hand


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*why ??*
do you have a particular bend or angle that you need that you can't buy off the shelf ?
or - just because you don't like the wrinkled look.
for me, if I had many to do, just for the clean look, I would make a mold and make the
curved end piece out of fiberglass to match the profile of the down leg.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cool piece of machinery.


----------

